# Transducer on Gheenoe 154?



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone running a sounder on a Gheenoe 154? The transom is very narrow and I think the transducer would interfere with the water flow to the prop causing cavitation.

Anyone running one that works? I fish very murky water. A depth finder would be useful.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I had one on a 15- 4, was using Humminbird Helix 5 DI. No cavitation issues that I could notice with a 9.8 Tohatsu. If I remember, I mounted it left.


----------

